# Bet you didn't know that



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 10, 2011)

Impart your useless facts here.

On average 150,000 earth worms live in one acre of grass covered soil.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 11, 2011)

Giraffes can't cough


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 11, 2011)

There are 336 dimples on a regulation golf ball.


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 11, 2011)

We share 25% of our DNA with a daffodil.


----------



## Timothy (Nov 11, 2011)

Each king in a deck of playing cards represents a great king from history: Spades - King David; Clubs - Alexander the Great;Hearts-Charlemagne and Diamonds - Julius Caesar.


----------



## Timothy (Nov 11, 2011)

It takes 42 muscles in your face to frown. It only takes 4 muscles to extend your arm and smack someone upside the head.


----------



## babetoo (Nov 11, 2011)

Timothy said:


> It takes 42 muscles in your face to frown. It only takes 4 muscles to extend your arm and smack someone upside the head.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Nov 11, 2011)

Babies are born without kneecaps.


----------



## chopper (Nov 11, 2011)

As snow falls snowflakes connect to make bigger snowflakes.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 11, 2011)

Zhizara said:
			
		

> We share 25% of our DNA with a daffodil.



Aha!  So that's it.  Am thinking some of the folks I work with share closer to 50 to 75%.  And probably with the same daffodil.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 11, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Aha! So that's it. Am thinking some of the folks I work with share closer to 50 to 75%. And probably with the same daffodil.


----------



## chopper (Nov 11, 2011)

The Franklin stove was invented in 1743.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 11, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Aha!  So that's it.  Am thinking some of the folks I work with share closer to 50 to 75%.  And probably with the same daffodil.




I know some of those people.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 11, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> I know some of those people.



I beg your pardon???  I resemble that remark.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Nov 12, 2011)

Too funny, Dawgie!


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 12, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I beg your pardon???  I resemble that remark.




Don't worry, my little daffodil, we aren't talking about you.


----------



## tinlizzie (Nov 12, 2011)

Stuff I found on Wikipedia yesterday, 11/11/11:
In the United Kingdom, Ireland and some Commonwealth realms, _elevenses_ is a snack that is similar to afternoon tea but eaten in the morning. In Australia and New Zealand, elevenses are called morning tea or smoko. In the United States, _elevenses_ refers to the antiquated custom of the late-morning whiskey break.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 12, 2011)

tinlizzie said:


> Stuff I found on Wikipedia yesterday, 11/11/11:
> In the United Kingdom, Ireland and some Commonwealth realms, _elevenses_ is a snack that is similar to afternoon tea but eaten in the morning. In Australia and New Zealand, elevenses are called morning tea or smoko. In the United States, _elevenses_ refers to the antiquated custom of the late-morning whiskey break.



Never heard of a late morning whiskey break but I'm willing to try anything.


----------



## Timothy (Nov 12, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Never heard of a late morning whiskey break but I'm willing to try anything.


 
Apparently, it's right after the early morning whiskey break, Andy. The goal is to reach the late afternoon whiskey break while still standing. Both the early evening whiskey break and the late night whiskey break will be searved to those who are seated (or passed out) in the lounge chairs.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 12, 2011)

Timothy said:


> Apparently, it's right after the early morning whiskey break, Andy. The goal is to reach the late afternoon whiskey break while still standing. Both the early evening whiskey break and the late night whiskey break will be searved to those who are seated (or passed out) in the lounge chairs.





Sign me up!


----------



## Timothy (Nov 12, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Sign me up!


 
I'm not much of a whiskey drinker. I like VO and 7up, but that's about it. I could never tolerate drinking straight whiskey, and watching someone else do it makes me cringe. Scotch leaves me out. Can't stand the smell of the stuff. I've always heard you either love Scotch or hate it. I'm on the hate it side of the equation.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 12, 2011)

There are 293 ways to make change for a dollar.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 12, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> There are 293 ways to make change for a dollar.




There's more than one way to skin a cat.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 12, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> There's more than one way to skin a cat.



Can you teach me one good way?  I have one that's making me crazy


----------



## tinlizzie (Nov 13, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Can you teach me one good way? I have one that's making me crazy


 
I need to find out how you re-set your cats from the time change.  Mine just don't get it -- still want their meals at the "right" time. I'm weakening.


----------



## Timothy (Nov 13, 2011)

tinlizzie said:


> I need to find out how you re-set your cats from the time change. Mine just don't get it -- still want their meals at the "right" time. I'm weakening.


 
My cat Dinky only yelled one day at the old time for his evening snack. I leave food and water down for him 24/7, so he eats when he wants to. His snack is at 6:30pm and he knows when that arrives. 3 tablespoons of buttermilk sure makes his day!


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 13, 2011)

Some giraffes make a small mooing sound right after birth, but they never make another vocal sound the rest of their lives.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 13, 2011)

Barbara L said:


> Some giraffes make a small mooing sound right after birth, but they never make another vocal sound the rest of their lives.



I know people I wish were more like giraffes...  Hi, Barb!!!


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 13, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I know people I wish were more like girraffes...  Hi, Barb!!!



  Hi back!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 13, 2011)

tinlizzie said:


> I need to find out how you re-set your cats from the time change.  Mine just don't get it -- still want their meals at the "right" time. I'm weakening.



I don't feed them until I wake up...they get tired of being knocked off the bed when they try to wake me up too early.

Smudge, the older cat, belongs to Shrek, she only does what he says.  She's making me crazy because she thinks she doesn't have to do what I say and she's getting worse as she gets older.  She's always "talked back" and now she's starting to "cuss" when she does.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 13, 2011)

If it's any consolation, my normally sweet and quiet beagle has become a real pest an hour before she should get her dinner and cookie.  Lies by the back door, climbs all over top of me.  Acts like she's starving.  Maybe the critters should have some say about DST.


----------



## tinlizzie (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re Feeding Felines - Dry vs. Wet Food*

At the risk of setting off World War III (just when a truce has been reached in the mayo versus Miracle Whip controversy), although I wish I could leave dry cat food out for my two boys to eat whenever, I don't feel it's in their best interests health-wise. They are strictly indoor cats so don't have access to any other food.  There's a woman who has a program called, "Cat Chat," and her reasoning persuaded me to switch from dry food to wet (canned) food -- said that unlike dogs who are omnivores, cats are "obligate carnivores" and feeding them dry food containing carbs, etc., is bad for the pet.  So, I am trying to avoid medical problems for my cats, as well as needing to avoid vet bills, but canned food is certainly less convenient as well as more expensive.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 15, 2011)

My kitties get wet food more than dry, I agree with the reasoning.


----------



## Timothy (Nov 15, 2011)

tinlizzie said:


> At the risk of setting off World War III (just when a truce has been reached in the mayo versus Miracle Whip controversy), although I wish I could leave dry cat food out for my two boys to eat whenever, I don't feel it's in their best interests health-wise. They are strictly indoor cats so don't have access to any other food. There's a woman who has a program called, "Cat Chat," and her reasoning persuaded me to switch from dry food to wet (canned) food -- said that unlike dogs who are omnivores, cats are "obligate carnivores" and feeding them dry food containing carbs, etc., is bad for the pet. So, I am trying to avoid medical problems for my cats, as well as needing to avoid vet bills, but canned food is certainly less convenient as well as more expensive.


After my vet telling me to feed my cats wet food instead of dry food, I tried it. Neither Bammers nor Dinky would touch the stuff. I tried to get them to eat it out of hunger, but after 3 days of having not a bite of food, I gave in and gave them their normal dry food, which they scarfed up like crazy.

Since Bammers, (who recently died at 19 years old of liver failure), and Dinky (Who is now 14 years old), were both 8 weeks old, they've had a shared bowl of Purina "Inside Cat' food available 24/7 with a free-flowing bowl of water that is always filled.

Neither cat was ever over-weight, and both maintained good health throughout their lives. I think Dinky is now a little lonely and I've thought seriously about getting another kitten to be company for him, but I really don't want another pet. Losing Bammers trashed me emotionally and I just don't want to go through that again and am dreading Dinky passing.

I tried mixing wet and dry food for Dinky, but he simply wouldn't eat at all then. I don't think its worth stressing him out via starvation, to make him start eating differently then he has for 14 years.

btw, Dinky LOVES Miracle Whip. He loves mayo also though. When I make something with either, he always gets a fingertip of it as a treat. His 100mph tongue tells me he likes it.


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 15, 2011)

I don't understand why so many people think it has to be mayo OR Miracle Whip.  

I like them both.  Sometimes I like egg salad (for instance) with mayo as a more savory dish, and sometimes I like it with MW for a sweeter, spicier flavor.

I do use more mayo, but sometimes I need to stave off the boredom with Miracle Whip for a change.


----------



## Timothy (Nov 15, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> I don't understand why so many people think it has to be mayo OR Miracle Whip.
> 
> I like them both. Sometimes I like egg salad (for instance) with mayo as a more savory dish, and sometimes I like it with MW for a sweeter, spicier flavor.
> 
> I do use more mayo, but sometimes I need to stave off the boredom with Miracle Whip for a change.


 
It's nothing more than an advertising capaign that went further than either manufacturer ever thought it would.

You could do the same thing with lots of foods.

Imagine a BBQ sauce or ketchup debate

Or an A1 or Worstershire sauce debate.
Oh my!


----------



## jusnikki (Nov 15, 2011)

Did you know 8% of people have an extra rib 
 85% of plant life is found in the ocean 
 Ralph Lauren's original name was Ralph Lifshitz 
 Rabbits like licorice 
 The Hawaiian alphabet has 12 letters


----------



## tinlizzie (Nov 15, 2011)

Timothy said:


> After my vet telling me to feed my cats wet food instead of dry food, I tried it. Neither Bammers nor Dinky would touch the stuff. I tried to get them to eat it out of hunger, but after 3 days of having not a bite of food, I gave in and gave them their normal dry food, which they scarfed up like crazy.
> 
> Since Bammers, (who recently died at 19 years old of liver failure), and Dinky (Who is now 14 years old), were both 8 weeks old, they've had a shared bowl of Purina "Inside Cat' food available 24/7 with a free-flowing bowl of water that is always filled.
> 
> ...


 
I'm coming to the conclusion that you are one lucky guy, Timothy.  With your luck, that hydroponic project you have in mind is sure to be a success.  I think Dinky is lucky, too.

btw, my cats just love the Purina Indoor crunchy bits - they get it occasionally for dessert. (I've never tried either mayo or MW on them.)  But I would feel guilty if I switched back to dry.


----------



## GB (Nov 15, 2011)

tinlizzie said:


> At the risk of setting off World War III (just when a truce has been reached in the mayo versus Miracle Whip controversy), although I wish I could leave dry cat food out for my two boys to eat whenever, I don't feel it's in their best interests health-wise. They are strictly indoor cats so don't have access to any other food.  There's a woman who has a program called, "Cat Chat," and her reasoning persuaded me to switch from dry food to wet (canned) food -- said that unlike dogs who are omnivores, cats are "obligate carnivores" and feeding them dry food containing carbs, etc., is bad for the pet.  So, I am trying to avoid medical problems for my cats, as well as needing to avoid vet bills, but canned food is certainly less convenient as well as more expensive.


I have had three cats, all indoors and all dry food only. Two of the three lived in excess of 18 years each. The third ran away. Maybe it was because we did not give him wet food


----------



## Timothy (Nov 15, 2011)

tinlizzie said:


> I'm coming to the conclusion that you are one lucky guy, Timothy. With your luck, that hydroponic project you have in mind is sure to be a success. I think Dinky is lucky, too.
> 
> btw, my cats just love the Purina Indoor crunchy bits - they get it occasionally for dessert. (I've never tried either mayo or MW on them.) But I would feel guilty if I switched back to dry.


I sure hope you're right, tinlizzie!

The hydoponic project will work. I've crunched the numbers every which way they can be crunched and it works every time.

The fishing within 1 hour of my house in either fresh or salt water is fantastic!

My cat thinks he's a human and gets treated and spoken to like one. He's more friendly then most humans I know.

What other luck would anyone need?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 16, 2011)

GB said:


> I have had three cats, all indoors and all dry food only. Two of the three lived in excess of 18 years each. The third ran away. Maybe it was because we did not give him wet food



No gooshie food?  Wet food is the only reason my cats even tolerate me...


----------



## tinlizzie (Nov 16, 2011)

GB said:


> I have had three cats, all indoors and all dry food only. Two of the three lived in excess of 18 years each. The third ran away. Maybe it was because we did not give him wet food


 
Well, doggies.  So far the dry food is running ahead of the pack.  That's a surprise to me -- and I would not be totally disappointed to have the "no dry food" proponent proven dead wrong.  It would be easier and cheaper to feed mostly dry food and dole out the gooshie for dessert.  Any other folks out there with old, healthy, dry food cats?  I'm perfectly OK with teaching this old dog a new trick.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 16, 2011)

The Australian male lesser spotted Ohmagoullee bird has very short legs and only lands in water


----------



## Timothy (Nov 16, 2011)

There are 18 different animal shapes in the Animal Crackers cookie zoo!

The Nobel Peace Prize medal depicts three naked men with their hands on each other's shoulders!

It takes glass one million years to decompose, which means it never wears out and can be recycled an infinite amount of times!

Most lipstick contains fish scales!

No piece of square dry paper can be folded more than 7 times in half!

If you counted out one dollar bills, 24 hours a day, it would take 31,688 years to reach one trillion! Now think about the 14.5 Trillion National Debt of the USA.


----------



## GB (Nov 16, 2011)

Timothy said:


> No piece of square dry paper can be folded more than 7 times in half!


The Mythbusters disproved this one. They found that the larger the piece of paper, the more times it can be folded in half. They used a large hanger and a very large piece of paper and were able to pass 7 folds.


----------



## Timothy (Nov 16, 2011)

GB said:


> The Mythbusters disproved this one. They found that the larger the piece of paper, the more times it can be folded in half. They used a large hanger and a very large piece of paper and were able to pass 7 folds.


 
Thanks! I always love to hear when a so-called unique fact is disproven!


----------



## GB (Nov 16, 2011)

I am with you Timothy.


----------



## Timothy (Nov 16, 2011)

The longest recorded flight of a chicken is 13 seconds!


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 16, 2011)

Timothy said:


> The longest recorded flight of a chicken is 13 seconds!


 That is actually the average time a chicken can fly at a height of 5 feet off the ground (10-13 seconds--it does depend on the breed--heavier breeds will not fly as long). The longest recorded distance a chicken has flown is 301.6 feet. which, would mean the chicken flew approximately 23.2 feet / second. If this distance were covered in 13 seconds, that would mean the chicken was traveling at about about 18 mph. However, chickens typically travel at 9 mph and stay airborne for 3-4 seconds. Chickens are described as "gliding" more than flying. The reason they are not good flyers has to do with the size of the wings. Although, my barred Plymouth Rocks fly quite well and will fly quite high (about 8 feet if I use the deer fence around the garden as a gauge). I actually recall s/one telling me it was 1 min 43 seconds, but I can't find proof of that.


----------



## mudbug (Nov 17, 2011)

The Pilgrims used lobsters as bait to catch eels.


----------



## Al Pine (Nov 17, 2011)

If your parents didn't have any children;
you probably wont either.


----------



## Timothy (Nov 17, 2011)

Al Pine said:


> If your parents didn't have any children;
> you probably wont either.


 
Ha! Yer killin me!


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 17, 2011)

Al Pine said:


> If your parents didn't have any children;
> you probably wont either.


 Unless you were adopted, then you might.


----------



## tinlizzie (Nov 17, 2011)

mudbug said:


> The Pilgrims used lobsters as bait to catch eels.


 
Now that's just wrong.  Re the Pilgrims' doing that, I mean.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 17, 2011)

tinlizzie said:


> Now that's just wrong.  Re the Pilgrims' doing that, I mean.




Back then, lobsters were poor folks food.  Children took lobster to school for lunch and were ridiculed for it.  It's a relatively recent development for lobster to be high falutin'.


----------



## tinlizzie (Nov 18, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Back then, lobsters were poor folks food. Children took lobster to school for lunch and were ridiculed for it. It's a relatively recent development for lobster to be high falutin'.


 
Son of a gun.  I didn't know that.  Thanks to Bolas' thread and Andy's and everyone's posts, I'm getting smarter by the minute.  Wheeee.  Or is that "weeee" (said like the little pig out the car window in the Geico commercials) all the way home.     I love that commercial.  Just wish I could see the guy while he does the piggy-voice.


----------



## Timothy (Nov 18, 2011)

tinlizzie said:


> Or is that "weeee" (said like the little pig out the car window in the Geico commercials) all the way home.  I love that commercial. Just wish I could see the guy while he does the piggy-voice.


 
As much as I hate to say it, I also love that advertisement! Crack me up!

Weeeeeeee! Weeeeeeeeee! Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 18, 2011)

On average, 162 US pennies weigh 1 lb (variation depends on the year the penny was minted).


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 18, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Back then, lobsters were poor folks food. Children took lobster to school for lunch and were ridiculed for it. It's a relatively recent development for lobster to be high falutin'.


 
Lobsters were fed to prisoners in the state of Maine before lobster gained the status of being high falutin'.


----------



## Skittle68 (Nov 18, 2011)

Loons can't walk on land- their legs are too far back on they're body, which is why you never see them out of the water. 

In areas like Duluth, MN, where the wind comes steadily off the lake, the chimneys all lean toward the lake from the particles in the air wearing down the grout on that side. 

Table salt is the only commodity that hasn’t risen dramatically in price in the last 150 years.

Grapes explode when you put them in the microwave.

Worcestershire sauce is basically anchovy ketchup.


----------



## tinlizzie (Dec 18, 2011)

I learned from an Animal Planet show last night that baby sloths are really cute little guys and that female three-toed sloths scream when they are in heat.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 18, 2011)

Diamonds have never lost value in the last 10,000 years. No other investment item can say that. They don't increase in value very rapidly, but you'll always get your money back.


----------



## Alix (Dec 18, 2011)

If you spray hair spray on dust bunnies and run over them with roller blades, they can ignite.


----------



## babetoo (Dec 20, 2011)

tinlizzie said:


> Well, doggies. So far the dry food is running ahead of the pack. That's a surprise to me -- and I would not be totally disappointed to have the "no dry food" proponent proven dead wrong. It would be easier and cheaper to feed mostly dry food and dole out the gooshie for dessert. Any other folks out there with old, healthy, dry food cats? I'm perfectly OK with teaching this old dog a new trick.


 
none of the cats i have had would eat wet food. it was offered once in a while and not takers. my last Siamese was 14 when i died. thomas is almost eleven, and has only eaten dry. i buy a good quality dry food and they thrive. must have lots of water available at all times.


----------



## Claire (Dec 20, 2011)

Can't resist it, I'm sorry to hear, Babe, that you died.  Write your obituary so we know who to send flowers to!  (I'm the queen of typos, I just couldn't resist!)


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 20, 2011)

So glad you can here, Claire...


----------



## babetoo (Dec 21, 2011)

Claire said:


> Can't resist it, I'm sorry to hear, Babe, that you died. Write your obituary so we know who to send flowers to! (I'm the queen of typos, I just couldn't resist!)


 

big gaff on my part. lol. no flowers just a big loud musical boozy send-off.


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 21, 2011)

Alix said:


> If you spray hair spray on dust bunnies and run over them with roller blades, they can ignite.


 And you know this because you've done this?


----------



## Timothy (Dec 23, 2011)

*Wine cubes:* When you have a little leftover wine from dinner, pour it into an ice cube tray and freeze it. "Wine cubes" are perfect to use in making stock and other cooking.

Plus, on a hot summer day, filling a tall glass with them and sipping the melt-off is just plain good!


----------



## Addie (Dec 23, 2011)

The right side of the brain controls the left side of the body. Therefore, left-handed folks are always in their right mind. 

I am left-hnded.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 23, 2011)

Addie said:


> The right side of the brain controls the left side of the body. Therefore, left-handed folks are always in their right mind.
> 
> I am left-hnded.


 
Yer killin me, Addie! Hahahaahahahahahaaha "left-handed folks are always in their right mind" What a hoot!


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 23, 2011)

Addie said:


> The right side of the brain controls the left side of the body. Therefore, left-handed folks are always in their right mind.
> 
> I am left-handed.


Love this - only thing is I am ambidextrous (write with my right and do everything else with my left).  I guess that explains why I get so confused....my two sides of the brain are fighting for power!


----------



## Addie (Dec 23, 2011)

LPBeier said:


> Love this - only thing is I am ambidextrous (write with my right and do everything else with my left). I guess that explains why I get so confused....my two sides of the brain are fighting for power!


 
Now you know why you get headaches.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm right-handed except for sports.  I throw lefty, bat lefty and shoot hoops lefty.


----------



## Alix (Dec 23, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> And you know this because you've done this?



Not personally, no. 

Similarly...if you hook a dog leash over a ceiling fan, the motor is not strong  enough to rotate a 42 pound Boy wearing Batman underwear and a Superman  cape. It is strong enough, however, if tied to a paint can, to spread  paint on all four walls of a 20×20 ft. room.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 25, 2011)

Here's a few to entertain everyone:

One in three dog owners say they have talked to their pets on the phone.

Condoms were originally made of animal intestines.

Worms reportedly taste like bacon.

There are no clocks in Las Vegas gambling casinos.

The inventor of Vaseline ate a spoonful of the stuff every morning!

The G in 'g-string' stand for groin.

Right-handed people live, on average, nine years longer than left-handed people.

One punishment for an adulterous wife in medieval France was to make her chase a chicken through town naked.

Of the six men who made up the Three Stooges, three of them were real brothers (Moe, Curly, and Shemp).

Months that begin on a Sunday will always have a 'Friday the 13th'.

In Albania, nodding your head means 'no' and shaking your head means 'yes'.

According to U.S. FDA standards, 1 cup of orange juice is allowed to contain 10 fruit fly eggs, but only 2 maggots.


----------



## Addie (Dec 25, 2011)

Timothy said:


> Here's a few to entertain everyone:
> 
> One in three dog owners say they have talked to their pets on the phone.
> 
> ...


 
I knew about the clocks in Las Vegas and the head nodding in Albania. My daughter-in-law is from there.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 26, 2011)

is she bad at telling time? 




nod for no...


----------



## Addie (Dec 26, 2011)

buckytom said:


> is she bad at telling time?
> 
> nod for no...


----------



## Rocklobster (Dec 26, 2011)

The Statue of Liberty's index finger is eight feet long


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 26, 2011)

Pearl oysters are a different species than the ones we eat...and, for some reason, pearl oysters are listed as not being one of the edible types. It takes 3-6 years to culture a pearl; cultured pearls outnumber natural pearls re: pearls you can buy.


----------



## Claire (Dec 26, 2011)

Timothy said:


> *Wine cubes:* When you have a little leftover wine from dinner, pour it into an ice cube tray and freeze it. "Wine cubes" are perfect to use in making stock and other cooking.
> 
> Plus, on a hot summer day, filling a tall glass with them and sipping the melt-off is just plain good!



Leftover wine?  What is that?


----------



## Claire (Dec 26, 2011)

tinlizzie said:


> At the risk of setting off World War III (just when a truce has been reached in the mayo versus Miracle Whip controversy), although I wish I could leave dry cat food out for my two boys to eat whenever, I don't feel it's in their best interests health-wise. They are strictly indoor cats so don't have access to any other food.  There's a woman who has a program called, "Cat Chat," and her reasoning persuaded me to switch from dry food to wet (canned) food -- said that unlike dogs who are omnivores, cats are "obligate carnivores" and feeding them dry food containing carbs, etc., is bad for the pet.  So, I am trying to avoid medical problems for my cats, as well as needing to avoid vet bills, but canned food is certainly less convenient as well as more expensive.



I learned this when I worked for a vet.  Not so much that cats need wet food, but that they are carnivores.  Dogs became such loyal pets because humans are omnivores.  A vegetarian can turn their dog vegetarian as well if they are careful about what they buy.  But not cats, not for their health.  Cats also have a higher metabolism than dogs, and experimental meds (I'm remembering specifically the flea meds) tend to come out for dogs before they do for cats because it is hard to get the dosage right.


----------



## Claire (Dec 26, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> I don't understand why so many people think it has to be mayo OR Miracle Whip.
> 
> I like them both.  Sometimes I like egg salad (for instance) with mayo as a more savory dish, and sometimes I like it with MW for a sweeter, spicier flavor.
> 
> I do use more mayo, but sometimes I need to stave off the boredom with Miracle Whip for a change.



I, too, have never understood the mayo/MW thing.  I grew up on the latter, only off-brand "salad dressing", because it was less expensive than mayo.  By the time I was 18 I really didn't like real mayo (and one of my sibs still hates it).  I've learned to like real mayo, but I still like MW; preferring one for some uses, the other for others.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 26, 2011)

Claire said:


> I, too, have never understood the mayo/MW thing. I grew up on the latter, only off-brand "salad dressing", because it was less expensive than mayo. By the time I was 18 I really didn't like real mayo (and one of my sibs still hates it). I've learned to like real mayo, but I still like MW; preferring one for some uses, the other for others.


 
That is precisely how I think on the issue also, Claire. I eat more MW than Mayo only because I make more things that I like MW in.


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 27, 2011)

Claire said:


> I learned this when I worked for a vet.  Not so much that cats need wet food, but that they are carnivores.  Dogs became such loyal pets because humans are omnivores.  A vegetarian can turn their dog vegetarian as well if they are careful about what they buy.  But not cats, not for their health.  Cats also have a higher metabolism than dogs, and experimental meds (I'm remembering specifically the flea meds) tend to come out for dogs before they do for cats because it is hard to get the dosage right.


 Cats need taurine. The best sources are dairy, eggs, fish, and poultry. Although it is important to muscle development, cats with a taurine deficiency (or a diet devoid of taurine) end up blind in 18 months (if I recall--I read a study on this years ago, that being, the value of adding taurine to dry cat food).


----------



## Addie (Dec 27, 2011)

Timothy said:


> That is precisely how I think on the issue also, Claire. I eat more MW than Mayo only because I make more things that I like MW in.


 
I use MW for egg salad all the time. Mayo for everything else. But I am not one to pass up a sandwich with MW if I am out of mayo. Mayo is very rich. And sometimes I want something milder. so MW it is. When you read the ingredients, mayo has vinegar listed further down then MW. MW has vinegar listed as the second ingredient.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 27, 2011)

miracle whip has taurine in it.

mayo does not.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 27, 2011)

buckytom said:


> miracle whip has taurine in it.
> 
> mayo does not.


 
For those of you who know as little as I do about taurine, here's some info:
Taurine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"Taurine is essential for cardiovascular function, and development and function of skeletal muscle, the retina and the central nervous system"


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 27, 2011)

Mayo contains eggs. Eggs contain taurine. So homemade mayo (i use the whole egg) should contain taurine.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 27, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> Mayo contains eggs. Eggs contain taurine. So homemade mayo (i use the whole egg) should contain taurine.


 
Plus, you use FRESH eggs! Right out of the chicken!


----------



## buckytom (Dec 27, 2011)

lol, i was only goofing around.

i meant to say mw has schmaurine in it.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 27, 2011)

buckytom said:


> lol, i was only goofing around.
> 
> i meant to say mw has schmaurine in it.


 
Are you sure you spelled that correctly? I did a web search on it and got no results....


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 27, 2011)

schmaurine (from Old German): to be of a consistency that allows the mixture to be spread straight out of the jar.


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 27, 2011)

Timothy said:


> Plus, you use FRESH eggs! Right out of the chicken!


Now that you've mentioned it, definitely FRESH eggs...and high-quality olive oil plus some canola oil...and freshly squeezed lemon juice (sadly, can't pick the lemon off the tree here in SE Ontario...otherwise I'd have a Meyer lemon tree where I could look at it from the window of my igloo).


----------



## Rocklobster (Dec 27, 2011)

Rain has never been recorded in some parts of the Atacama Desert in Chile


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 27, 2011)

Rocklobster said:


> Rain has never been recorded in some parts of the Atacama Desert in Chile


 If I moved my igloo there, could I have a Meyer lemon tree?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 27, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> If I moved my igloo there, could I have a Meyer lemon tree?



Your igloo would disappear in a short time in the Atacama.  I don't think a lemon tree would make it.  Just lichens and small cacti survive there.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 27, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> schmaurine (from Old German): to be of a consistency that allows the mixture to be spread straight out of the jar.


I'm having a devil of a time finding any reference to that word. I've tried Google/Web, German/English, English/German and none of them list it.

What's your source? It's not a "belief" type question, CWS, it's so I can reference it myself if need be.

Thanks.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 27, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> schmaurine (from Old German): to be of a consistency that allows the mixture to be spread straight out of the jar.



that's right! same thing as cream cheese. that's why it's called a schmear...


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 27, 2011)

schmierkase. Timothy, given that I'm a linguist, I have a license to write definitions <g>. In linguistics, there is also that class of words that are called "family speak." If BuckyTom's family uses the term for MW, mayo, or other things that spread, then that is a word that is part of BT's family speak. In my family, "boo" means a pan that is left soaking in the oven. And, we have others that are words we understand, but are not in the dictionary.


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 27, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Your igloo would disappear in a short time in the Atacama.  I don't think a lemon tree would make it.  Just lichens and small cacti survive there.


Darn--I knew there was a problem when I checked with FedEx about shipping the igloo. Okay, I'll just have to stay put and dream of having a Meyer lemon tree...but, I do have FRESH eggs and the girls probably wouldn't survive living in that climate.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 27, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> Darn--I knew there was a problem when I checked with FedEx about shipping the igloo. Okay, I'll just have to stay put and dream of having a Meyer lemon tree...but, I do have FRESH eggs and the girls probably wouldn't survive living in that climate.



Just make sure that Fed Ex goes by weight and as you go further south the igloo should weigh less and less...diminishing shipping rates...


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 27, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Just make sure that Fed Ex goes by weight and as you go further south the igloo should weigh less and less...diminishing shipping rates...


----------



## Addie (Dec 27, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> Now that you've mentioned it, definitely FRESH eggs...and high-quality olive oil plus some canola oil...and freshly squeezed lemon juice (sadly, can't pick the lemon off the tree here in SE Ontario...otherwise I'd have a Meyer lemon tree where I could look at it from the window of my igloo).


 
Aww! My girlfriend has a Meyer Lemon tree growing in her front yard. She lives in Cypres, CA. There are so many lemons, that she lets her neighbors pick as many as they want. The ones that fall to the ground are a nusience as they draw bees and other stinging critters. Every Sunday morning, seh go out and picks a bunch of them and makes a big pitcher of lemonade.


----------



## Claire (Dec 28, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> schmierkase. Timothy, given that I'm a linguist, I have a license to write definitions <g>. In linguistics, there is also that class of words that are called "family speak." If BuckyTom's family uses the term for MW, mayo, or other things that spread, then that is a word that is part of BT's family speak. In my family, "boo" means a pan that is left soaking in the oven. And, we have others that are words we understand, but are not in the dictionary.



Schmierkase.  Oh, dear, don't remind me.  I couldn't get it past my nose, and  it's a much beloved local cheese.  Probably the only cheese I couldn't make reach my mouth.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 28, 2011)

would that also be called a colloquialism, cws?


----------



## Timothy (Dec 28, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> schmierkase. Timothy, given that I'm a linguist, I have a license to write definitions <g>. In linguistics, there is also that class of words that are called "family speak." If BuckyTom's family uses the term for MW, mayo, or other things that spread, then that is a word that is part of BT's family speak. In my family, "boo" means a pan that is left soaking in the oven. And, we have others that are words we understand, but are not in the dictionary.


 
Thanks for the information. It's not a word in common usage then...


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 28, 2011)

buckytom said:


> would that also be called a colloquialism, cws?


 Family speak is limited to the family; a colloquialism is a word or phrase that is used in common-day conversation. I rather doubt if I referred to having a boo in the oven that the average person on the street would know what I meant. Each family has words that mean something within the family (often the result of children learning the language and the words stay) or if the family immigrated--then some words used may be a combination of the word in the new language and the native language.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 28, 2011)

thanks. i've heard the term before but never thought to learn it's exact meaning.


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 28, 2011)

Timothy said:


> Thanks for the information. It's not a word in common usage then...


I guess that would depend on your background. I made the jump from BuckyTom's word to Schmierkaese  because we often ate "Schmierkaese" but it was used not necessarily for a specific kind of cheese, but rather because of the ability to spread it--my grandmother made it and it wasn't always the same. Real Schmierkaese is described as being similar to cottage cheese, but not the same . Given that my great-grandmother was German, I suspect that is how the word worked its way into my family's vocabulary and my Swedish grandmother's kitchen.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 28, 2011)

olde timey jewish comedians used to change a word by having it start with a sch to make it sound funnier.


----------



## Rocklobster (Dec 28, 2011)

A 75 year old person will have slept about 23 years.


----------



## GB (Dec 31, 2011)

Timothy said:


> Who would think...two terrabytes!


I just saw this the other day...



> did you know, not too long ago, in the 1950s, a 5 Megabyte hard drive was so huge and heavy – it weighed over a TON – that it required a forklift machine to move it around?
> 
> Here is that 5 Mb hard drive!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 31, 2011)

GB said:


> I just saw this the other day...



Amazing, I love it!


----------



## taxlady (Dec 31, 2011)

I remember getting a 10 meg hard drive in 1984 and wondering what all we would put on it.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 1, 2012)

I've slept about 17 years then.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 1, 2012)

20 years for me!  Yikes!


----------



## Skittle68 (Jan 1, 2012)

7.8 years for me, but I bet my average is higher than that because I sleep a lot lol. My bf is jealous because he has trouble sleeping


----------



## Addie (Jan 1, 2012)

I sleep whenever my body tells me to. (Thank Heaven for retirement.) Every so often my sleep pattern goes crazy and I sleep in short spurts around the clock. But I don't care. I don't have to get up in the morning and go to work.


----------



## Fabiabi (Jan 1, 2012)

Great thread, very entertaining. I didn't know babies were born without kneecaps. I hope to make a contribution soon.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 1, 2012)

This is the coolest thing I know about:

Glacial Lake Missoula and the Ice Age Floods


----------



## Addie (Jan 1, 2012)

Fabiabi said:


> Great thread, very entertaining. I didn't know babies were born without kneecaps. I hope to make a contribution soon.


 
Also when they are born with an extra fingeror toe, they just tie the digit off and shut off the blood supply. In a day or so, the finger or toe falls off. No surgery involved. They rarely are connected with a knuckle.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 1, 2012)

Addie said:


> I sleep whenever my body tells me to. (Thank Heaven for retirement.)


 
My thoughts exactly, Addie.

I take a 3 hour nap almost every day, whenever it happens. Usually from about 3pm to 6pm. Then I get up and start preparing supper.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 1, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> This is the coolest thing I know about:
> 
> Glacial Lake Missoula and the Ice Age Floods



Yup, very nifty.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 1, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I remember getting a 10 meg hard drive in 1984 and wondering what all we would put on it.


 
I remember my sister saying to me one time "Just got a 10 meg hard drive. Of course, I'll never fill it, but it's nice to know I don't have to worry about disc space any more"

Ha! I just installed an UPDATE to Windows that was 19 Megs, compressed!

The larger the storage gets, the larger and more complex the software gets.


----------



## chopper (Jan 1, 2012)

Timothy said:


> My thoughts exactly, Addie.
> 
> I take a 3 hour nap almost every day, whenever it happens. Usually from about 3pm to 6pm. Then I get up and start preparing supper.


 I want to be like you and Addie when I retire.  I hope it can be soon enough to really enjoy it!  I know I could be good at it too!


----------



## Addie (Jan 1, 2012)

chopper said:


> I want to be like you and Addie when I retire. I hope it can be soon enough to really enjoy it! I know I could be good at it too!


 
The secret to retirement is not to put pressure on yourself. Just go with the flow and only do the things you want to do.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 1, 2012)

Addie said:


> The secret to retirement is not to put pressure on yourself. Just go with the flow and only do the things you want to do.



I do that already...  If I didn't enjoy my job, I would find another one I did like.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 1, 2012)

chopper said:


> I want to be like you and Addie when I retire. I hope it can be soon enough to really enjoy it! I know I could be good at it too!


 
It wasn't an instant switch of lifestyle when I retired. At first, I'd wake with no alarm, already light outside and panic, thinking I was late for work.

I still find myself doing the money worrying once in awhile, but I'm slowly getting over that. It's hard to switch gears after working for almost 45 years.


----------



## Addie (Jan 1, 2012)

Timothy said:


> It wasn't an instant switch of lifestyle when I retired. At first, I'd wake with no alarm, already light outside and panic, thinking I was late for work.
> 
> I still find myself doing the money worrying once in awhile, but I'm slowly getting over that. It's hard to switch gears after working for almost 45 years.


 
I had already been collecting Social Security for a couple of years when I got sick and was forced to stop working. I had planned to work until I was 70. Then retire and do volunteer work for the Boston Ballet Company and the Boston Symphony. That way I could get to see all their performaces for free. Didn't happen.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 3, 2012)

Best time to book an airline ticket is Wednesday at 1:00 a.m. Amtrak updates its reservations (makes seats available--Amtrak has a 5 bucket ticket system) at 4:00 a.m. EDT.


----------



## tinlizzie (Jan 22, 2012)

Xengu, the double-nosed Andean tiger hound, is named after the Amazon tributary.  Percy Fawcett, Amazon explorer extraordinaire, told Europeans of this breed of dog, but they did not believe him.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 22, 2012)

The average ear of corn has eight hundred kernels arranged in sixteen rows.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 22, 2012)

More about Corn:
 
People throughout the world have tried to maximize the production of food from the very start of the explosion of humans on our beautiful planet. Methods to improve gardening are recorded in our history as far back as 7000 B.C. in what is now Mexico.
"Balsas” teosinte,(Z. mays parviglumis),of southern Mexico, was one of four perennial grasses of the family Poaceae, in pre-Columbian times, and this Teosinte, with clusters of tiny kernels, is the ancestor of modern day "Corn". Through trial and error mostly, ancient humans used the first systems of agriculture to propagate and improve the production of this plant until it became what we all enjoy today as "Corn on the cob". 

Hydroponic Unlimited - History Of Hydroponics

(Posted with the permission of the site owner (Me)


----------



## Addie (Jan 22, 2012)

Timothy said:


> More about Corn:
> 
> People throughout the world have tried to maximize the production of food from the very start of the explosion of humans on our beautiful planet. Methods to improve gardening are recorded in our history as far back as 7000 B.C. in what is now Mexico.
> "Balsas” teosinte,(Z. mays parviglumis),of southern Mexico, was one of four perennial grasses of the family Poaceae, in pre-Columbian times, and this Teosinte, with clusters of tiny kernels, is the ancestor of modern day "Corn". Through trial and error mostly, ancient humans used the first systems of agriculture to propagate and improve the production of this plant until it became what we all enjoy today as "Corn on the cob".
> ...


 
I once saw a pic of the corn of eons ago next to today's corn. Yesteryears corn was no bigger than my thumb. So glad they improved it.


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Jan 22, 2012)

*Bones in the human body do not fully harden until puberty.*

*You will get just as wet running to your destination in the rain as you would if you walked the same distance.*


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 22, 2012)

Mother kangaroos will toss their "joeys" out of their pouches if they (the mothers) are cornered by a predator, sacrificing their young to save their own lives.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 22, 2012)

Rocklobster said:


> The average ear of corn has eight hundred kernels arranged in sixteen rows.


One kernel can produce 800 kernels in about 30 days (you watch the same shows I do on PBS, Rock!).


----------



## Timothy (Jan 22, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> One kernel can produce 800 kernels in about 30 days (you watch the same shows I do on PBS, Rock!).


 

There is a strain of corn now that grows from seed to harvest in 30 days?

Holy Smokes! You could almost see it moving at that speed.

or am I missing something?

Edit: I think I see. Starting the ears with visable kernals in 30 days. Not harvest quality kernals. 30 days is still pretty darn fast.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 22, 2012)

Timothy said:


> There is a strain of corn now that grows from seed to harvest in 30 days?
> 
> Holy Smokes! You could almost see it moving at that speed.
> 
> ...


 That was info on a PBS show--the ears on our corn don't produce kernels that quickly. Corn needs a lot of fertilizer--we don't, so the corn we plant typically has 4" ears and spotty kernel production. I don't want to do the heavy fertilizing...


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Jan 23, 2012)

*Giraffes have the same number of vertebra as humans do.*


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 23, 2012)

PolishedTopaz said:


> *Giraffes have the same number of vertebra as humans do.*


Why are their necks so much longer?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 23, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Why are their necks so much longer?



Their vertebra are much bigger and longer.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 23, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> That was info on a PBS show--the ears on our corn don't produce kernels that quickly. Corn needs a lot of fertilizer--we don't, so the corn we plant typically has 4" ears and spotty kernel production. I don't want to do the heavy fertilizing...


 
I think perhaps they meant 30 days from a "Seedling", not from seed.

I've grown a lot of corn, and have never seen ears form with visible kernels in 30 days, no matter what is done to them. I think that is one of the Internets exaggerations.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 23, 2012)

Timothy said:


> I think perhaps they meant 30 days from a "Seedling", not from seed.
> 
> I've grown a lot of corn, and have never seen ears form with visible kernels in 30 days, no matter what is done to them. I think that is one of the Internets exaggerations.


From the one seed you plant, you get 8000 kernels 30 days from the time that it starts to mature. You can get more than one ear on a plant, but usually only one.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 23, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> From the one seed you plant, you get 8000 kernels 30 days *from the time that it starts to mature*. You can get more than one ear on a plant, but usually only one.


That makes a lot more sense when worded that way. Most of the corn I've grown had 2 or three ears per/stalk.


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Jan 27, 2012)

*Cats can't taste sugar.*

*Humans can't smell in their sleep.*


----------



## chopper (Jan 27, 2012)

PolishedTopaz said:
			
		

> Cats can't taste sugar.
> 
> Humans can't smell in their sleep.



Then why did the dog with gas wake me from a sound sleep the other night???


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 27, 2012)

chopper said:


> Then why did the dog with gas wake me from a sound sleep the other night???



Maybe it was the noise rather than the smell...


----------



## chopper (Jan 27, 2012)

andy m. said:
			
		

> maybe it was the noise rather than the smell...



lol!!!


----------



## taxlady (Jan 27, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Maybe it was the noise rather than the smell...



Have you ever heard a dog, or a cat for that matter, fart? I sure as heck have smelled it, but never heard it.


----------



## chopper (Jan 27, 2012)

taxlady said:
			
		

> Have you ever heard a dog, or a cat for that matter, fart? I sure as heck have smelled it, but never heard it.



Actually I have, although it is rare!  The other night Cooper let out a really loud and long one...funny thing was that one didn't even smell.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 27, 2012)

chopper said:


> Actually I have, although it is rare!  The other night Cooper let out a really loud and long one...funny thing was that one didn't even smell.



Sort of the opposite of "silent but deadly".


----------



## chopper (Jan 27, 2012)

taxlady said:
			
		

> Sort of the opposite of "silent but deadly".


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 27, 2012)

Actually, they don't have buttocks, hence, there's nothing to flap and make noise with!  (I read this on PawNation).  Bet you didn't know that.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 27, 2012)

I think I'll go back to the pizza thread!


----------



## Addie (Jan 27, 2012)

Aunt Bea said:


> I think I'll go back to the pizza thread!


 
Wait for me. I'm coming too.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 27, 2012)

Wimps.


----------



## Addie (Jan 27, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Wimps.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 27, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Wimps.



I was going to say something about the Teutonic sense of humour.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 27, 2012)

taxlady said:
			
		

> I was going to say something about the Teutonic sense of humour.



  Hey, this is science!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 27, 2012)

You can't put your elbow in your ear.  Now stop that!!!!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 28, 2012)

PolishedTopaz said:


> *Cats can't taste sugar.*
> 
> *Humans can't smell in their sleep.*


If we can't smell in our sleep, why can I smell things when I'm dreaming?


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Jan 28, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> If we can't smell in our sleep, why can I smell things when I'm dreaming?


 
*Good question. To whick I have no good answer, other than sensory memory, maybe?*


----------



## tinlizzie (Jan 28, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> That was info on a PBS show--the ears on our corn don't produce kernels that quickly. Corn needs a lot of fertilizer--we don't, so the corn we plant typically has 4" ears and spotty kernel production. I don't want to do the heavy fertilizing...


 
Pardon my ignorance, but what's the difference between hybridization and genetic modification in corn?  Just less time involved?


----------



## Timothy (Jan 28, 2012)

tinlizzie said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what's the difference between hybridization and genetic modification in corn? Just less time involved?


 
Hybridization is when two or more existing types of corn are bred together to make a third type. That third type is then a Hybrid of the other two.

Genetic Modification requires that the genes of a corn plant are modified via scientific procedures so that the resulting corn is a unique and different plant than any of the species that are used for it's base. The resulting corn is genetically modified.


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Jan 28, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Have you ever heard a dog, or a cat for that matter, fart? I sure as heck have smelled it, but never heard it.


 
*While on the subject of "gas" humans can't fart in their sleep either.*


----------



## GB (Jan 28, 2012)

PolishedTopaz said:


> *While on the subject of "gas" humans can't fart in their sleep either.*


Try telling that to my wife


----------



## Timothy (Jan 28, 2012)

PolishedTopaz said:


> *While on the subject of "gas" humans can't fart in their sleep either.*


Maybe in your world, but in mine, they do it all the time. You're lucky not to have experienced it.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 28, 2012)

PolishedTopaz said:


> *While on the subject of "gas" humans can't fart in their sleep either.*



Make that a third person who believes people play the arsephone while asleep.


----------



## tinlizzie (Jan 28, 2012)

Timothy said:


> Hybridization is when two or more existing types of corn are bred together to make a third type. That third type is then a Hybrid of the other two.
> 
> Genetic Modification requires that the genes of a corn plant are modified via scientific procedures so that the resulting corn is a unique and different plant than any of the species that are used for it's base. The resulting corn is genetically modified.


 
Thanks, Tim.  Wow.  Frankencorn.

And to follow the current remarks, I guess everyone knows that nowadays they use corn to make gas.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 28, 2012)

PolishedTopaz said:


> *While on the subject of "gas" humans can't fart in their sleep either.*



Oh yes they can...said the night nurse...and wife of Shrek.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 28, 2012)

While on the subject of gas, my sister works for the gas company. They explained to a recently immigrated employee, that while it is true that "... the company passes gas ...", it wasn't the optimal way of expressing it. 

I finished typing the above and posted it. I looked at my monitor and saw:







  

Okay, I'm childish. I'll admit it. I'm also Teutonic.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 28, 2012)

taxlady said:


> While on the subject of gas, my sister works for the gas company. They explained to a recently immigrated employee, that while it is true that "... the company passes gas ...", it wasn't the optimal way of expressing it.



Nope, not the same at all like "cutting the cheese."


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 28, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Oh yes they can...said the night nurse...and wife of Shrek.



But Shrek is an ogre....does he count?


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 28, 2012)

taxlady said:
			
		

> While on the subject of gas, my sister works for the gas company. They explained to a recently immigrated employee, that while it is true that "... the company passes gas ...", it wasn't the optimal way of expressing it.
> 
> I finished typing the above and posted it. I looked at my monitor and saw:
> 
> ...


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Jan 28, 2012)

*I stand corrected. *


----------



## chopper (Jan 28, 2012)

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> Actually, they don't have buttocks, hence, there's nothing to flap and make noise with!  (I read this on PawNation).  Bet you didn't know that.



I must have a very special dog then. Or...someone in the house who can throw sounds well.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 28, 2012)

chopper said:
			
		

> I must have a very special dog then. Or...someone in the house who can throw sounds well.



I've heard dogs fart before too, not often.  And not with reverberation.  Cooper may have buttocks.


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Jan 28, 2012)

*The fastest growing nail is on the middle finger. And the nail on the middle finger of your dominant hand will grow the fastest of all.*


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Jan 28, 2012)

*There is more than one north pole..........AND it migrates!!*

The Earth Has More Than One North Pole: Scientific American


----------



## Addie (Jan 28, 2012)

PolishedTopaz said:


> *There is more than one north pole..........AND it migrates!!*
> 
> 
> The Earth Has More Than One North Pole: Scientific American


 
Now that I knew. Ninth grade science.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 28, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> But Shrek is an ogre....does he count?



Counts double...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 28, 2012)

PolishedTopaz said:


> *I stand corrected. *



You mean you don't have irrepressible giggles yet about all the folks around here and farts???

I had Shrek laughing so hard in Wal-mart, this afternoon he almost fell over.  Laughing about farts...


----------



## babetoo (Jan 28, 2012)

i have had several dogs that farted. sometimes with sound and sometimes not, but you could always smell it. now i don't think i have had a cat that farted. certainly not the two i have now.


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Jan 28, 2012)

Addie said:


> Now that I knew. Ninth grade science.


 

*It has been a looooong loooooong time since ninth grade for me. I'll have to start grilling the kid for more info. *


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Jan 28, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You mean you don't have irrepressible giggles yet about all the folks around here and farts???
> 
> I had Shrek laughing so hard in Wal-mart, this afternoon he almost fell over. Laughing about farts...


 
*Well, now that you mention it, it IS funny that one very short non-fact could spur such a lenghthy conversation.........about farts.*


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 28, 2012)

babetoo said:


> i have had several dogs that farted. sometimes with sound and sometimes not, but you could always smell it. now i don't think i have had a cat that farted. certainly not the two i have now.


One of my Saint Bernards used to fart when she sat on the kitchen floor waiting for me to feed her...you could definitely hear those farts!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 28, 2012)

PolishedTopaz said:


> *Good question. To whick I have no good answer, other than sensory memory, maybe?*


I hate the smell of bananas. I have had dreams where I have smelt bananas...rain...gravel roads on which the characters are traveling (I rarely dream about people I know--my dreams are like movies--I'm watching and can rewind and change the direction of the dream). I also smell smoke, cigarettes, and food cooking (if these are part of the scene). I don't wake up when I smell these things in my dreams, but in the morning, I remember smelling them--especially the bananas. I wonder if there is a dream study for which I could volunteer that is looking at whether people can smell in their dreams...when I dream of my grandmother, who died 40 years ago, I smell Chanel #5.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 28, 2012)

Asparagus continues to grow after it is cut--about 1/4 inch.


----------



## Addie (Jan 29, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You mean you don't have irrepressible giggles yet about all the folks around here and farts???
> 
> I had Shrek laughing so hard in Wal-mart, this afternoon he almost fell over. Laughing about farts...


 
My kind of Orge. A sense of humor.


----------



## Addie (Jan 29, 2012)

Okay, I will tell my little secret. When I would get mad with hubby, I would have scrambled eggs and fried onions for a TV snack just before we went to bed. When he was ready to settle down and start dozing off, he would partially cover his head. We would sleep spooning style. Then it was time for me to let out some little put puts. They slowly drifted up toward his probiscus. No wonder I oulived him.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 29, 2012)

Addie said:


> Okay, I will tell my little secret. When I would get mad with hubby, I would have scrambled eggs and fried onions for a TV snack just before we went to bed. When he was ready to settle down and start dozing off, he would partially cover his head. We would sleep spooning style. Then it was time for me to let out some little put puts. They slowly drifted up toward his probiscus. No wonder I oulived him.




~~~~love is in the air~~~~

Tom Jones????


----------



## buckytom (Jan 29, 2012)

addie, that's called a dutch oven! farting under blankets over the victim's head.

a boy scout summer camp tradition.


----------



## Claire (Jan 29, 2012)

I had a dog, my beloved Keiki, who would squeak when she farted. Just a high-pitched squeak would come from her nether regions.  She was SO funny she would look back at her tail with a very puzzled look on her face as if to say, "what in the heck was that????"  She would also look at us, when one of us would burp or fart with the same, very lady-like look.  It was a "how dare you!" look.  

I cannot believe that humans do not fart in their sleep.  Scientists, come meet my husband.  (and I'm sure he'd say the same about me).  Do these people not actually sleep with other humans?  Or do we, unbeknownst to us, wake for a few seconds, fart, and fall back asleep?


----------



## tinlizzie (Jan 29, 2012)

buckytom said:


> addie, that's called a dutch oven! farting under blankets over the victim's head.
> 
> a boy scout summer camp tradition.


 
And then there's the Pythonesque tradition of farting in the general direction, complete with elderberries & hamster.


----------



## Addie (Jan 29, 2012)

buckytom said:


> addie, that's called a dutch oven! farting under blankets over the victim's head.
> 
> a boy scout summer camp tradition.


 

I didn't know it had a name. But I certainly knew how to plan it.


----------



## Addie (Jan 29, 2012)

Did you know that rotten onions smell like escaping gas? No, not that kind, the kind you have in your stove.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 29, 2012)

Addie said:


> Did you know that rotten onions smell like escaping gas? No, not that kind, the kind you have in your stove.



I'll try to notice the next time I have a rotting onion. I just know they STINK.

Did you know that the smell in natural gas is added by the gas company? They add it to the otherwise odourless gas so you can detect a leak. It's supposed to smell like coal gas. Natural gas in Denmark has a similar, but noticeably different smell.


----------



## Addie (Jan 29, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I'll try to notice the next time I have a rotting onion. I just know they STINK.
> 
> Did you know that the smell in natural gas is added by the gas company? They add it to the otherwise odourless gas so you can detect a leak. It's supposed to smell like coal gas. Natural gas in Denmark has a similar, but noticeably different smell.


 
Our gas company changes the 'perfume' every month so that you won't get used to it and not know when you have a gas leak.


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Jan 30, 2012)

*16 hours of sunlight cause Ferrets to go into heat.*

*Age of goldfish is determined by the rings in their ears.*

*Pregnant goldfish are called twits.*


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 30, 2012)

PolishedTopaz said:


> *16 hours of sunlight cause Ferrets to go into heat.*
> 
> *Age of goldfish is determined by the rings in their ears.*
> 
> *Pregnant goldfish are called twits.*



Does it count if they have their navel pierced, too?


----------



## Timothy (Jan 30, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Does it count if they have their navel pierced, too?


Only if they also have a butt-crack Tat.


----------



## Addie (Jan 30, 2012)

That the average keyboard on a computer has 104 keys. (Seems like 500 when you have to clean them.)


----------



## GB (Jan 30, 2012)

Addie said:


> That the average keyboard on a computer has 104 keys. (Seems like 500 when you have to clean them.)


Of course I could nopt help, but count my keys once I read this. 104 spot on!


----------



## Addie (Jan 30, 2012)

GB said:


> Of course I could nopt help, but count my keys once I read this. 104 spot on!


 
I have been reluctant to post any things in this thread. I feel like a smart alek. Ha Ha, I know more than you do. Must have something to do with my childhood.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 30, 2012)

Addie said:


> I have been reluctant to post any things in this thread. I feel like a smart alek. Ha Ha, I know more than you do. Must have something to do with my childhood.




I was a smart child but,  I outgrew it!


----------



## Addie (Jan 30, 2012)

Aunt Bea said:


> I was a smart child but, I outgrew it!


 
My education wass filled with mental abuse. I was the one who got all the A,s. But even the teachers had an attitude toward me. When everyone else got the answer wrong, the teacher would call on me with a nasty tone. I learned by the fourth grade to hide my smarts. I never raised my hand if I knew the answer.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 30, 2012)

Addie said:


> My education was filled with mental abuse. I was the one who got all the A,s. But even the teachers had an attitude toward me. When everyone else got the answer wrong, the teacher would call on me with a nasty tone. I learned by the fourth grade to hide my smarts. I never raised my hand if I knew the answer.


 
What a shame that a teacher would stoop to that level in a classroom! Of course, classrooms have changed a LOT since you and I were in one as kids, Addie. They couldn't pay me enough to be a teacher now. Kids today seem to be less respectful of others. I don't blame them for being disrespectful to our leaders...very little about our leaders promotes any respect.


----------



## Addie (Jan 30, 2012)

Timothy said:


> What a shame that a teacher would stoop to that level in a classroom! Of course, classrooms have changed a LOT since you and I were in one as kids, Addie. They couldn't pay me enough to be a teacher now. Kids today seem to be less respectful of others. I don't blame them for being disrespectful to our leaders...very little about our leaders promotes any respect.


 
In one area of Boston we have police patrolling the halls every day. The kids have to go through a metal detector and packpacks are searched. Teachers get hazardous pay. So glad no one in my family has been assigned to that area for the busing quota.


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Jan 31, 2012)

*The cow's noseprint is as individual to the animal as fingerprints are to humans. Dogs too.*


----------



## Addie (Jan 31, 2012)

Timothy said:


> It takes 42 muscles in your face to frown. It only takes 4 muscles to extend your arm and smack someone upside the head.


 
 Thank you. I will keep that in mind when I need to excerise.


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Feb 1, 2012)

*My cat's name is Oink Oink. *


----------



## Addie (Feb 1, 2012)

PolishedTopaz said:


> *My cat's name is Oink Oink. *


 
Are you a little confused dear?


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Feb 1, 2012)

Addie said:


> Are you a little confused dear?


 
No, but she is black and white and on occasion I have heard her "Moo"


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 1, 2012)

We had a cat named "Pupdog" and another called "Gopher."


----------



## chopper (Feb 1, 2012)

We had a cat named Dumbo. My son was three when we got the cat and thought he looked like the elephant with big ears. That was a great cat.


----------

